# [Czech NR] Lukas Pohořelický 7.76 3x3 single



## Z3us (Jun 7, 2015)

Just add it on youtube :3 so glad for that full-step single :3 







cube: congs design 1st version


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

GJ! 
Also nice air high five!


----------



## Z3us (Jun 7, 2015)

thx it was with my dad


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 7, 2015)

If only i was gay.... 

Honestly though, nice solve! Also, why was it only you solving there? what kind of a weird final is that?


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

Gj! The judges face when you were on PLL at 6.xx haha.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

GJ!



and I love the reaction!


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> Also, why was it only you solving there? what kind of a weird final is that?



All the other finalists are waiting outside the room. Each of the finalists does 5 solves in a row. 

It's not the best format (since there are quite long pauses between solves), but it works. It is done this way, because space is very limited in this venue. It would be quite a jam, if there are 12 finalists in this small area. They all could glimpse the scrambles from that distance, ...

edit: and Congrats, Lukas!


----------



## Z3us (Jun 8, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> If only i was gay....
> 
> Honestly though, nice solve! Also, why was it only you solving there? what kind of a weird final is that?



I think its good final , go by one person


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

NICE!


Jakube said:


> All the other finalists are waiting outside the room. Each of the finalists does 5 solves in a row.
> 
> It's not the best format (since there are quite long pauses between solves), but it works. It is done this way, because space is very limited in this venue. It would be quite a jam, if there are 12 finalists in this small area. They all could glimpse the scrambles from that distance, ...



All the comps I've been to had 2 finalists side by side, and they both start their solves around the same time. It looks nice that way I think


----------

